# THEME: Nikon Tuesday!



## minicoop1985 (Aug 25, 2014)

Why not. I'll start. Let's see those Nikons!



Nikon F by longm1985, on Flickr

My 1963 F converted to FTN.


----------



## limr (Aug 25, 2014)

Nope, can't contribute


----------



## Rosy (Aug 25, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> Why not. I'll start. Let's see those Nikons!
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/oSPUZoNikon F by longm1985, on Flickr
> 
> My 1963 F converted to FTN.



Love it


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 25, 2014)

Landscapers Dream by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Aug 25, 2014)

Finally one I can play in... my trusty old F5 - not quite as much a classic as Mini's, but you can beat someone to death with it, should the need arise.


----------



## limr (Aug 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Finally one I can play in... my trusty old F5 - not quite as much a classic as Mini's, but you can beat someone to death with it, should the need arise.



I've always wanted to play with one of those.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 25, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Finally one I can play in... my trusty old F5 - not quite as much a classic as Mini's, but you can beat someone to death with it, should the need arise.



Mine has a lot of stains and sharp edges. I'm starting to wonder if it was used to beat some Viet Kong to death... 

All jokes aside, very pretty.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 25, 2014)

Good theme!






Nikon F75 and 50mm f/1.8D by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 25, 2014)

limr said:


> Nope, can't contribute



Is OK. We need a Pentax Thursday, I think.


----------



## limr (Aug 25, 2014)

Let's see pictures taken with these beauties!


----------



## limr (Aug 25, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, can't contribute
> ...



I'll start getting ready


----------



## minicoop1985 (Aug 25, 2014)

These were taken with my F.



Cattails by longm1985, on Flickr



Perseverance by longm1985, on Flickr

50 f2. I need to test the 28mm f3.5 I found today for $5.


----------



## Niner (Aug 26, 2014)

Kodachrome..Nikon Camera...Paul Simon....






Incidentally.. couldn't hold back..."Mine has a lot of stains and sharp edges. I'm starting to wonder if it was used to beat some Viet Kong to death."   The most used camera in Vietnam was the Kodak instamatic with the 126 cartridge.  Used by the troops not the Saigon Photo Journalists.  They weren't good for beating a Viet Cong to death....but you could soak it in a stream and later dry it out and it would keep on working as good as new.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 26, 2014)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Finally one I can play in... my trusty old F5 - not quite as much a classic as Mini's, but you can beat someone to death with it, should the need arise.
> ...


Stop by when you're in the neighbourhood!


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## molested_cow (Aug 26, 2014)

Another one:


----------



## Mach0 (Aug 26, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 26, 2014)

molested_cow said:


>



Forgot to mention, I shot in film for about 10 years before getting my first DSLR the D700. This was one of the first photos I took when I got the camera as a way to "commemorate" the transition.


----------



## limr (Aug 26, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> These were taken with my F.
> 
> 
> 
> Cattails by longm1985, on Flickr



LOVE this one!


----------



## limr (Aug 26, 2014)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



I've got two good friends in Seattle and Olympia, so is visiting them close enough to the "neighborhood" to hold you to that?


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 26, 2014)

Well.....I'd really like to show you my Nikon F2 w/55mm Macro BUT.....it was stolen 4 years ago when my house was broken into.:banghead:

Anyway here is a favorite shot of mine taken with said stolen camera, Kodak E-100 cross-process C-41...........I call it...."Birdmen of St. Louis"








No animals were harmed during this photo. Of course we had to feed them for their time.


----------



## ruifo (Sep 17, 2014)

Bump!

[url=https://flic.kr/p/oL3YC6]
	
[/URL]
[url=https://flic.kr/p/oL3YC6]Nikon F75 and 28-80mm f/3.3-5.6G by ruimc77, on Flickr[/URL]


----------

